# Vegetables?



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Can bettas eat any type of vegetable or an egg or something? Its been a week and part since I got him and he still hasnt eaten anything but today i droped a little piece of breed into his bowl and he actually ate it when it started floating to the bottom. I was just wondering if i could feed him some type of vegetable or something till he starts eating his flakes and pellets. I know that you can feed them brine shrim and live or frozen foods like that but walmart dosent carry that sort of thing and i dont think i noticed anything like that at the petstore last time i was there. And to order it it would probally take a week or 2 and the fish will probally be dead by then. So i was just wondering what i could feed him in the mean time.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Walmart sells betta flakes and mixed granules. But what I'd pick him up is freeze dried bloodworms. He will eventually eat when hes hungry


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Do not feed him bread. It swells up in their stomachs. Keep feeding him the fish food you have for him. He will eventually eat it. A week isn't so long for a fish to not eat. Mouthbrooders can go several weeks without a meal. Spawning bettas (in captivity) will go a week without food also.


----------



## Rory Bury (Apr 30, 2005)

Two main thing 1 try something like bloodworm or other live food (possibly start a culture for along time solution), You could also get frozen food like bloodworm defrost some of it and the block can last until you have a culture of live food. Also and most important HOW BIG IS YOU BETTA VASE please please please dont have him in a small vase on his own get a small tank get some tetras or something similar and possibly a mirror to keep the betta entertained


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

He has a 2 gallon bowl, and i dont think having a mirror would be good as the betta would think it was another betta and stress itself out flaring all the time. I will do a search on starting a culture and try that hopefully it will help. As for the bread swelling up i dont know that it would swell more than the pellets they get pretty big after they sit in the water for a while. Thanks for all the relpys.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

well, flare to the extreme certainly is not good, but eveyday let him flare for an hour or so is good for him because it lets the fish exericise and keep him in defense his territory mood.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

Niki2105 said:


> Can bettas eat any type of vegetable or an egg or something? Its been a week and part since I got him and he still hasnt eaten anything but today i droped a little piece of breed into his bowl and he actually ate it when it started floating to the bottom. I was just wondering if i could feed him some type of vegetable or something till he starts eating his flakes and pellets. I know that you can feed them brine shrim and live or frozen foods like that but walmart dosent carry that sort of thing and i dont think i noticed anything like that at the petstore last time i was there. And to order it it would probally take a week or 2 and the fish will probally be dead by then. So i was just wondering what i could feed him in the mean time.


*as far as what simpte said*. i read in one of my books that a mouthbrooder can live about 30 days without food other than whatever microscopic organisms exist in the aquarium.....it does get extemely skinny though in that state. 
Now how true this is i dont know never experienced this, just a comment i thought i would write.


----------

